# Sim City 5 DLC: Media Markt sichert sich Bauplatz und gibt Zufriedenheit



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City 5 DLC: Media Markt sichert sich Bauplatz und gibt Zufriedenheit*

					Nach Nissan Leaf kommt Media-Markt: Die Elektronik-Kette hat sich einen Bauplatz im Sim City 5 gesichert und kann als DLC heruntergeladen werden. "Der Media Markt ist ein neuer Zielort für die Städte der Spieler, an dem Sims einkaufen und die neueste Technologie erwerben können. Wenn sie den Markt wieder verlassen, sind die Sims zufriedener als zuvor." Ob Sim-City-Spieler zufriedener sind?

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City 5 DLC: Media Markt sichert sich Bauplatz und gibt Zufriedenheit*


----------



## DrOwnz (29. Mai 2013)

schwachsinn, erstmal sollen die bugs fixen anstatt so nen "müll" zu implementieren,

die idee ist zwar recht nett, aber erstmal das was wichtig ist...


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Mai 2013)

Naja. Ob sich die Stimmung nicht senkt aufgrund der Beratung?
Fehlt noch das Intel als Firma reingenommen wird, dann können Media Markt und Intel ein digitales Kartell bilden. *hust*


----------



## _Snaker_ (29. Mai 2013)

welch Ironie 

"nach dem Besuch dümmer geworden" würde passen


----------



## Ahab (29. Mai 2013)

Ich war bereits beim Nissan DLC der Meinung und vertrete diese nach wie vor: bei dem Zustand, in dem sich das Spiel befindet/befand, finde ich es _äußerst _unpassend, sich auf so plumpe Weise querzufinanzieren. Für so einen Unsinn Entwickler zu binden, während es an anderen Stellen brennt, ist einfach blanker Hohn und gehört aufs schärfste abgestraft. EA hat scheinbar jegliches Feingefühl beim Kunden verloren. 

SimCity bietet sich absolut dafür an und an sich finde ich es nett, da es auch den Realitätsgrad einer Weltensimulation erhöht, wenn echte Marken ins Spiel kommen. Aber nicht bei so einer Ruine von Spiel.


----------



## MonKAY (29. Mai 2013)

Immer feste drücken vielleicht steckt noch Geld drin.

Aber da es das neue Sim City ist liegt es bei der Waynescala ganz weit oben.
Von mir aus kann da Heckler und Koch auch ihren Werbeshop drin aufmachen.


----------



## Seven (29. Mai 2013)

Zum glück habe ich mir das Spiel gar nicht erst gekauft...


----------



## Softcooky (29. Mai 2013)

Sim City 5? Ich bin doch nicht blöd 

.. wobei mich wirklich interessiert, ob ein mögliches SC6 wieder mit
Online-Gängelei erscheinen wird..


----------



## CoreLHD (29. Mai 2013)

Das Spiel ist ein einziger Bug und was machen die? Media Markt implementieren! Toll, jetzt gibt es noch mehr Schandflecke in der Stadt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2013)

Product Placement? Eher stumpfe Schleichwerbung.  Nur das dumme daran ist das man eher ein Vollpfosten ist wenn man deren Werbung glauben schenkt. Diesen DLC würde ich nichtmal umsonst haben. Wann kommt der Wienerwald, Carglass, Karstadt und Co?


----------



## Softcooky (29. Mai 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Product Placement? Eher stumpfe Schleichwerbung.  Nur das dumme daran ist das man eher ein Vollpfosten ist wenn man deren Werbung glauben schenkt. Diesen DLC würde ich nichtmal umsonst haben. Wann kommt der Wienerwald, Carglass, Karstadt und Co?


 
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass den Publishern da die $-Zeichen vor den Augen schweben.
Für einen Haufen Kohle dürfen die Firmen ihre virtuelle Präsenz reinstellen, am Besten noch mit Implementierung
ihrer Onlineshops.
Pro verkauften Einheiten geht natürlich auch ein Anteil an sie - schöne neue Gamingwelt


----------



## Mosed (29. Mai 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Product Placement? Eher stumpfe Schleichwerbung.


 
Und der reale Unterschied zwischen Product Placement und Schleichwerbung ist ...?
Außer dem juristischen, dass das eine erlaubt und das andere verboten ist und man bei Product Placement in Shows am Anfang darauf hingewiesen wird, dass solches vorhanden ist...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Mai 2013)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Immer feste drücken vielleicht steckt noch Geld drin.
> 
> Aber da es das neue Sim City ist liegt es bei der Waynescala ganz weit oben.
> Von mir aus kann da Heckler und Koch auch ihren Werbeshop drin aufmachen.


 Mhhh ... och, so'n schöner Urban Warfare DLC und EAs lächerlicher Abfuck einer schlechten Sim City Kopie würde wenigstens ein einziges nettes Feature bieten. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Und der reale Unterschied zwischen Product Placement und Schleichwerbung ist ...?



Hast ja recht, wollte erst was anderes schreiben. Hab aber jetzt keinen Bock darin jetzt herumzukritzeln


----------



## Voigt (29. Mai 2013)

Was ihr immer alle habt.
Es ist zwar mist wenn das Spiel bugverseucht ist, aber was will man dann machen? Die bestehende Leute sind ja am fixen, und ein Grafiker kann man nunmal nicht schnell zu einem Programmier umschulen. Auch ihn einfach zu feuern um einen Programmierer einzustellen ist keine Lösung, da man erstens auch nebenher Grafiker und sowas braucht und man den Programmier ja erstmal ein Monat lang in den Code einarbeiten muss. Soll halt der Teil des Teams welches für neuen Content verantwortlich ist weiterhin Content machen, und das Bugfixing Team weiter Bugs fixen. Und in nem halben Jahr sind die Bugs raus und die Mods draußen ^^


----------



## Deimos (29. Mai 2013)

EA wandelt sich vom Spielepublisher/-entwickler zur Werbeplattform...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. Mai 2013)

war ja klar, dass der Blödmarkt auch mit rein muss


----------



## Erok (29. Mai 2013)

Hm, also ich gebs zu, ich bin/war kurz davor, mir dieses Game eig zu kaufen.

Aber was ich hier so an Kommentare lese, daß es immernoch extrem verbuggt ist  ???

Als Alternative würde es da ja noch Cities XL Platinum geben. Wäre mir schon  wegen Steam eig lieber....

Was meint ihr, was ist die bessere Wahl ?


----------



## Myke13021 (30. Mai 2013)

Wow. Und ich dachte es könne gar nicht mehr Gründe geben, das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2013)

Erok, ich würde EA meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Wer so etwas vertreibt, mit den Restriktionen und Zecken im Pelz gehört abgestraft


----------



## Erok (30. Mai 2013)

Ok dann lass ich die Finger davon 

Ich sprach nur neulich mit einem Freund aus der Schweiz, der das Spiel kurz nach dem Release schon kaufte, und es richtig gut fand. Er hatte wohl auch nie Probleme mit dem Spiel, und darum wurde ich doch nochmals neugierig darauf.

Aber nachdem ich das hier alles las, wackelte ich doch wieder enorm 

Also kommt doch Cities XL auf die Festplatte


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2013)

Naja, Produktplacement ist ja nichts Neues bei Computerspielen. 

MFG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2013)

Das ist schon richtig und teilweise auch sinnvoll, aber das finde ich eher Geschmacklos und unpassend


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2013)

Ist durchaus fraglich, ja. Vor allem da ja der MM die Sims glücklicher macht und so Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen genommen wird.^^

MfG


----------



## Voigt (30. Mai 2013)

Ne tut es nicht, es ist ein ganz normale Laden, und die erhöhen alle die Zufriedenheit der Sims.
Tagesablauf geht so:
Sims steht auf, und fährt wild durch die Stadt bis er Arbeit findet, wenn es durch Stau nirgendswo hin kommt kehrt er um und ist Arbeitslos.
Dann Arbeitet Sims seine Schicht und produziert (Industrie) oder verkauft (Gewerbe) Waren. Dafür bekommt er sein Lohn. Damit bezahlt er auch erstmal Miete.
Danach hat er Feierabend und sucht sich ein freies Haus wo er wohnen kann.
Danach geht er zurück in die Stadt shoppen, sobald er es durch den Stau geschafft hat und bei einem Gewerbeladen angekommen hat, er Geld hat, und der Laden Ware, kauft er ein und er ist Glücklich.
Somit wird sein der zeitiger Häuserblock glücklich und steigt irgendwann in der Dichte.

Mediamarkt ist nun einfach ein ganz normaler Laden.

Und  @Erok
Das Spiel ist schon ganz ok, dass meiste wurde nun auch gefixt. Falls du es irgendwo für 20€ findest, kannst du es kaufen, aber niemals für 40€, dazu fehlen einfach ein paar grundlegende Funktionen.
Der Multiplayer ist immernoch mist, und es gibt keinen guten Mods für größere Karten. (Man kann bis jetzt nur Straßen und einen Großteil von Servicegebäuden außerhalb bauen.)


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Mai 2013)

Die sollen erstmal die Bugs fixen und erst dann neues einbringen die wollen wohl eher das die Spieler die Bugs vergessen und stattdessen sich über den neuen Inhalt freuen.


----------



## epitr (1. Juni 2013)

*best dlc ever!*

So wie ich EA kenne, kümmern die sich lieber um DLCs als Bugs zu fixen (Mir ist bewusst, dass EA nicht der Entwickler ist).


----------



## Erok (1. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab mich für Cities XL Platinum entschieden  Und das macht so richtig spass


----------

